# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Može li otac koristiti i rodiljni i roditeljski dopust?

## meters

Molim Vas za savjet u sljedećoj situaciji koja je pomalo specifična. Majka budućeg djeteta nije državljanka RH već je državljanka druge članice EU gdje je i osigurana i mi nismo službeno u braku a dijete će biti rođeno u Hrvatskoj.
Ja kao otac želim iskoristiti maksimalno sve dopuste koje su mi kao roditelju omogućene kako bih nakon rođenja djeteta svi skupa što duže bili zajedno. Majka je nezaposlena i neće koristiti nikakve dopuste jer joj nisu potrebni već će sve prenijeti na mene. Koliko sam upućen određeni dio rodiljnog dospusta nije prenosiv s oca na majku dok ja kao otac imam pravo na 4 mjeseca roditeljskog + 2 mjeseca njenog roditeljskog? Može li činjenica što mi nismo u braku i što majka ne živi u HR komplicirati situaciju i u kojoj mjeri je rodiljni dopust prenosiv na oca ukoliko majka ne koristi ništa? Po mojoj računici imam pravo na nekih 10 mjesci dopusta ali molio bih da mi to detaljno izračunate i obrazložite. Hoće li s obziroim na sve navedeno potrebna nekakva dokumentacija s njene strane ili je dovoljnan samo potpis? Unaprijed se zahvaljujem na odgovoru!

----------


## Beti3

Na žalost, zakon koji je sada na snazi ne daje prava očevima niti na dan porodiljnog dopusta ako je majka nezaposlena.
Da bi otac dobio pravo na dio rodiljnog i riditeljskog dopusta, oba roditelja moraju imati isti radno pravni status.
Da li činjenica da je majka strankinja mijenja nešto u primjeni zakona, mogli bi znati pravnici u HZZOu.

----------


## jelena.O

Mada naši pravnici u HZZO većinom ne znaju odgovore na pitanja ali možeš pitati možda ipak neki odgovor doboš
Iz kojeg grada si?
HZZO je po mjestu prebivališta

----------


## jelena.O

Jedino kaj mi pada na pamet je da možda pitaš kak je s njegom cure poslije poroda,da ste oženjeni imao bi pravo na to ovako ne znam kak to ide

----------


## In love

Mi smo imali identicnu situaciju ( jedino sto sam ja rodila u maticnoj zemlji). Ako je ona nezaposlena nemas pravo na nikakav porodiljni.
Nismo dobili ni novce za novorodjence id HZZO jer je to vezano na majku, a ja sam u tom trenu imala strano osiguranje.

----------


## jelena.O

Zašto bi oprema za novorođenče bila vezana za majku?
Ako si zaposlen i ako je firma ok onda od firme doboš neku lovu

----------


## In love

> Zašto bi oprema za novorođenče bila vezana za majku?
> Ako si zaposlen i ako je firma ok onda od firme doboš neku lovu


To pitaj HZZO.

----------


## jelena.O

Sad imaš generalno smjerke kaj trebaš pitat na HZZO ,neki gradovi isto daju lovu trebaš vidjeti koja su pravila za tvoj grad

----------


## jelena.O

Ima mogućnost ako je majka nezaposlena da pokrene samozapošljavanje onda može prenijeti na oca djeteta,dali to hoda i ako je strankinja treba pitati

----------


## meters

Malo sam si dao truda i proučio zakon. U HZZO-u tvrde nešto što je totalno suprotno onom što piše u zakonu, naime zakon je jasno definirao da svaki roditelj ima pravo na 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta a ukoliko samo jedan roditelj koristi roditeljski dopust tada ima pravo na 6 mjeseci i 2 mjeseca ostaje neiskorišteno. Nigdje u zakonu nije navedeno da se roditeljem podrazumijeva samo majka kao što nije definirana ni činjenica da očev roditeljski dopust ovisi o radnom statusu majke. Napominjem da se tu radi o roditeljskom dopustu a ne o rodiljnom dopustu. Što se tiče rodiljnog dopusta tu je zakonski definirano da majka mora biti u radnom odnosu a pošto nije, tada nema pravo na rodiljni dopust i samim time ga ne može prenijeti na mene. Dakle, koliko ja znam čitati zakon imam pravo na 6 mjesci roditeljskog dopusta dok će rodiljni dopust ostati neiskorišten. Tu sad također dolazi još nelogičnosti. HZZO kaže da se roditeljski dopust može koristiti nakon 6 mjeseci djetetova rođenja dok Zakon kaže da se isti može koristit nakon isteka korištenja rodiljnog dopusta što pravno gledajući nije nužno nakon šest mjeseci jer u našem slučaju istek korištenja rodiljnog dopusta ne postoji kada na njega nemamo pravo osim u slučaju da se ona negdje zaposli. HZZO tumači zakon poprilično površno i ja se s time ne slažem. Na isti način me uvjeravaju da ona nema pravo na besplatan porod u Hrvatskoj samo na temelju europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja dok EU jasno definira da se trudnoća i porod smatraju hitnom medicinskom skrbi pa ima na to pravo na temelju europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja jer to pravo ne bi imala jedino u slučaju da dođe u Hrvatsku isključivo i samo s ciljem da se tu porodi što mi možemo dokazati da kod nas nije slučaj.

----------


## jelena.O

a jesi li pitao imaš li pravo nju ti zdrastveno zbrinuti

----------


## Zuska

> Jedino kaj mi pada na pamet je da možda pitaš kak je s njegom cure poslije poroda,da ste oženjeni imao bi pravo na to ovako ne znam kak to ide


jelena.O, kakve veze oženjenost ima sa roditeljskim pravima? 

Muž moje frendice trenutno koristi ona dva mjeseca dodatnog roditeljskog (jer je ona već iskoristila godinu dana), i nije trebao dokazivati njen radni status (i nisu oženjeni  :Smile:   Pri tom je uzeo roditeljski na pola radnog vremena, tako da je zapravo na 4 mjeseca na roditeljskom dopustu s pola radnog vremena, što im je važno zbog naknade koja ide svaki mjesec. 
Teta na šalteru im je najprije rekla da on nema pravo na ta dva mjeseca, ali je na kraju došla do hzzo pravnika i nakon inzistiranja uspjela dobiti info da može tako kako je napravila. Priča mi je svježa, pa eto da podijelim.

----------


## jelena.O

Ozenjenost možda može biti plus ako muški želi iskoristiti biti doma i njegovati neko žensko biće
Navodno se razmišlja da bi očevi trebali dobiti do deset dana slobodno za rođenje djeteta,treba vidjeti kako bi to pravo moglo koristiti vama

----------


## Zuska

Jelena, nema razlike, otac je otac, obitelj je obitelj, neovisno o komadu papira. 




> Ozenjenost možda može biti plus ako muški želi iskoristiti biti doma i njegovati neko žensko biće
> Navodno se razmišlja da bi očevi trebali dobiti do deset dana slobodno za rođenje djeteta,treba vidjeti kako bi to pravo moglo koristiti vama

----------


## sirius

> Jelena, nema razlike, otac je otac, obitelj je obitelj, neovisno o komadu papira.


Je, postoji bolovanje za clana obitelji . Nevjencanj partner bi bio u toj kategoriji.
Ali oni ne zive u istoj adresi u tome je problem. Majka je koliko razumijem u drugoj drzavi.

----------


## sirius

Sto se tice slobodnih dana za rodenje djeteta ( ne bolovanja) to firma daje i regulirani je kolektivnim ugovorom.

----------


## sirius

> Malo sam si dao truda i proučio zakon. U HZZO-u tvrde nešto što je totalno suprotno onom što piše u zakonu, naime zakon je jasno definirao da svaki roditelj ima pravo na 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta a ukoliko samo jedan roditelj koristi roditeljski dopust tada ima pravo na 6 mjeseci i 2 mjeseca ostaje neiskorišteno. Nigdje u zakonu nije navedeno da se roditeljem podrazumijeva samo majka kao što nije definirana ni činjenica da očev roditeljski dopust ovisi o radnom statusu majke. Napominjem da se tu radi o roditeljskom dopustu a ne o rodiljnom dopustu. Što se tiče rodiljnog dopusta tu je zakonski definirano da majka mora biti u radnom odnosu a pošto nije, tada nema pravo na rodiljni dopust i samim time ga ne može prenijeti na mene. Dakle, koliko ja znam čitati zakon imam pravo na 6 mjesci roditeljskog dopusta dok će rodiljni dopust ostati neiskorišten. Tu sad također dolazi još nelogičnosti. HZZO kaže da se roditeljski dopust može koristiti nakon 6 mjeseci djetetova rođenja dok Zakon kaže da se isti može koristit nakon isteka korištenja rodiljnog dopusta što pravno gledajući nije nužno nakon šest mjeseci jer u našem slučaju istek korištenja rodiljnog dopusta ne postoji kada na njega nemamo pravo osim u slučaju da se ona negdje zaposli. HZZO tumači zakon poprilično površno i ja se s time ne slažem. Na isti način me uvjeravaju da ona nema pravo na besplatan porod u Hrvatskoj samo na temelju europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja dok EU jasno definira da se trudnoća i porod smatraju hitnom medicinskom skrbi pa ima na to pravo na temelju europske kartice zdravstvenog osiguranja jer to pravo ne bi imala jedino u slučaju da dođe u Hrvatsku isključivo i samo s ciljem da se tu porodi što mi možemo dokazati da kod nas nije slučaj.


Sto se tice poroda to je prilicno zeznuto.
Iskreno, ne znam kako bih to tumacila. Sto kaze osiguranje u njezinoj maticnoj zemlji?
Sto se tice porodiljnog, tj. roditeljskog dopusta...koliko sam shvatila otac ga ne moze koristiti ako je majka nezaposlena. 
E, sad, ona je nezaposlena u drugoj drzavi i uopce nije gradanka ove niti korisnica osiguranja hzzo-a..
To je dosta zeznuto jer kod nas npr. roditelj ne moze koristit bolovanje za dijete ako je drugi roditelj nezsposlen. Tada se podrazumjeva da se drugi roditelj brine za dijete jer je doma. To je jasno navedeno u zakonu .

----------


## Beti3

> Jelena, nema razlike, otac je otac, obitelj je obitelj, neovisno o komadu papira.


Da, ali otac postaje otac tek nakon rođenja djeteta i tek nakon što ga prizna pred službenim licem i tek nakon što majka to prihvati. 
Tako da bi u ovoj situaciji, kada je majka strani državljanin, zakonski bilo daleko povoljnije tražiti prava nakon što je brak sklopljen. 
Riječ ima snagu , ali papir ima veću, kad se zakona tiče.

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno ako se uopće planiraju zeniti

----------


## Beti3

Naravno.

----------


## Beti3

Tražeći nešto drugo naišla sam na ovo, piše da otac ima pravo: https://burza.com.hr/portal/prava-st...-trudnoce/9832

----------

